# Kindle lights?



## old_radios (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have the plain Kindle and a nice case for it. I love the Kindle, but at night when reading, I could use some additional light. Can anyone recommend a nice clip-on light to "shed some light" on my nighttime reading? I'm assuming they are mostly LED lights?

Thanks, o.r.


----------



## old_radios (Jan 13, 2012)

In case anyone else is interested, I found this article-

http://www.quickonlinetips.com/archives/2011/02/best-kindle-reading-lights/

I think the Verso will work best for me.


----------



## LovesToRead (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks so much for the link! I'll definitely check it out, as I'm trying to find one for my new Kindle cover. I do a lot of reading later in the day, and my Hubby would appreciate being able to turn out the overhead light. Hehe.  Thanks again for the url! Going right now to check it out!!


----------



## old_radios (Jan 13, 2012)

LovesToRead said:


> Thanks so much for the link! I'll definitely check it out, as I'm trying to find one for my new Kindle cover. I do a lot of reading later in the day, and my Hubby would appreciate being able to turn out the overhead light. Hehe.  Thanks again for the url! Going right now to check it out!!


Hi LovesToRead,

After doing some research, I bought this one because it fits my needs. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003FZA1OW/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details

I'll let you know how I like it.

Patrick


----------



## LovesToRead (Jan 6, 2012)

Okay, thanks! Looking forward to finding out.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've never found a good light to be honest, the majority of them seem to just blast one spot of light right into the middle of the screen, glaring into your eyes while your trying to relax and read, i just keep the bed side light on when im reading in the dark now, much better!


----------



## LovesToRead (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, Cyanide5000! I wish I could. With the way our room is, though, we only have one overhead light, hence my need for a reading light. My Sweetie likes to turn the light off while he watches TV at night as he winds down for bed, so I'm trying to find a reading light to help me be able to read as he is relaxing. 

I myself have noticed some downfalls to every light I have looked at. It's just a matter of finding the one that would work best with my jacket, as well as without shining in my eyes (the one that provided the best reading light, in my opinion, had a problem with shining in the user's eye if the book was tilted past a certain point. Don't want that! haha). But yeah. When we move into our own house one day, I am hoping to be able to have space for a bed side table with a little lamp on it. n_n Wish me luck!!

Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## old_radios (Jan 13, 2012)

Cyanide5000 said:


> I've never found a good light to be honest, the majority of them seem to just blast one spot of light right into the middle of the screen, glaring into your eyes while your trying to relax and read, i just keep the bed side light on when im reading in the dark now, much better!


Yes. that's what I was afraid of, but the description for this one says it spreads the light out evenly.
To quote- "Bright, even LED light illuminates the screen without any hot spots."

I'll give you my review when I get it and use it.

Thanks!


----------



## LovesToRead (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't wait to hear how it works for you! Be sure to let me know, please!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I had the mighty bright light for my K2 and used it for my Touch, too. Then I got the Amazon lighted cover. I like it because it folds away. What I don't like is that the light isn't quite as even as the mighty bright, and the leather cover scratched after only a day or two.

The MB was great because I could adjust it as I needed, and it had two levels of brightness. I'd highly recommend it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## gloriouslife (Jan 19, 2012)

I have improvised version of New Kindle 2011


----------



## LovesToRead (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, Hoosiermama! I checked out that one too. It's among the list of ones to try if the one I ordered doesn't work. 

And gloriouslife, what are you talking about?


----------



## BarrenCode (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been thinking myself about getting one... I have a standard hemp cover by "tuff luv" at the moment, but maybe I'll switch. that thing about non-hotspot lighting sounds reall greaty!


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not a cynic but I am a skeptic. I don't believe much I read in ads. I've never found a "clip on" light that works for me. Either the clip is so large and firm I'm concerned about damage or it gives a single-beam of reflecting light or it lights half the screen or as I move it slips and slides.

For me, I've settled on headlamps. I buy them in mountain climbing/cave exploring/backpacking stores. I use mine to read in bed, work inside my cluttered computer case, and to read menus in fancy restaurants where light comes from one small votive candle. I've found no downside to the headlamp and prefer the AA models to the AAA.

In an effort to provide honest disclosure, a few people have gotten upset when I slip on my headlamp at a foo-foo French restaurant. That would be any French person associated with the restaurant and people sharing my table, although they don't hesitate to have me read the menu to them.

I have two. One is on my nightstand and one is in the little daypack I carry with me when I go out.


----------



## Jenna Bayley-Burke (Nov 5, 2011)

I am tempted to get a headlamp just to see my husband's response. Actually...I think I will. Every time we go explore caves our boys always say they need one.  

I've tried clip on lights, and by far my favorite was the Nook Light. It had a more even light than the ones from Best Buy & Costco.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jenna Bayley-Burke said:


> I am tempted to get a headlamp just to see my husband's response. Actually...I think I will. Every time we go explore caves our boys always say they need one.
> 
> I've tried clip on lights, and by far my favorite was the Nook Light. It had a more even light than the ones from Best Buy & Costco.


Are you referring to the Nook Lyra Light? I just bought one today but haven't used it yet (will try it out tonight). It has some flex to it but is smaller than the Xtraflex clip-on lights. They have black and white. I bought it in black. Now I can use the CR2032 disc batteries I bought (25 of them) for my now-dead kandle light.


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

patrickt said:


> I've never found a "clip on" light that works for me. Either the clip is so large and firm I'm concerned about damage or it gives a single-beam of reflecting light or it lights half the screen or as I move it slips and slides... a few people have gotten upset when I slip on my headlamp at a foo-foo French restaurant.


Look at the  Beam N Read LED 3 Hands Free Travel Reading Light. It's worn around the neck and shines a steady light from the chest. So, like a headlamp, it can evenly light up the screen but unlike a headlamp it doesn't bounce around as you move your head and doesn't shine in a companion's eyes if you look at them (nor your own if you tilt the Kindle the wrong way). Works with all Kindles whether the Kindle is naked, skinned, or covered. And those at the foo-foo restaurant will probably stay calm with this light as it remains discreet.

The 3 LED model comes with a clip-on red filter that dramatically reduces ambient light if you have a very sensitive bed companion. I like using the red filter when reading in bed as it reduces blue light (which research says can keep you up). KindleWorld.blogspot.com calls it her favorite light. Gadling.com, a major travel blog, called it the best Amazon Kindle reading light. It uses AAs and gets much longer battery life than clip-ons using AAA's or button batteries. There's also a 6 LED model. (Disclosure: both my wife and I use them every night when reading our Kindles in bed; and I am affiliated with the company that makes the Beam N Read.)


----------



## baymoon51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Has anyone used a Kandle?  A friend of mine uses one and really likes it.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

baymoon51 said:


> Has anyone used a Kandle? A friend of mine uses one and really likes it.


We have two and don't particularly like them, except they are small and easy to carry around. The light isn't that great and I've found the batteries don't last that long. I much prefer my Mighty Bright light.


----------



## AvesKindle3 (Feb 9, 2012)

I bought a Rocketfish clip on light from BestBuy. It used watch batteries and it has 2 light settings. I think it works pretty well.


----------

